# تـعـليم Visual Basic.Net 2008 إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى



## Eng Ma7moud (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*







Learn Visual Basic.Net 2008

إعـداد الدكـتـور عـاطـف عراقـى


VIDEO

LECTURE 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/vu2w7Y5O/DotNet1.html

LECTURE 2

http://www.4shared.com/file/dJotTWzf/DotNet2.html

LECTURE 3

http://www.4shared.com/file/8Q3fEzMr/DotNet3.html

LECTURE 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/LCK7l0Z8/DotNet4.html

LECTURE 5

http://www.4shared.com/file/78jQJ2-I/DotNet5.html

LECTURE 6

http://www.4shared.com/file/u5qHICSc/DotNet6.html

LECTURE 7

http://www.4shared.com/file/ktzcwTKp/DotNet7.html

LECTURE 8

http://www.4shared.com/file/V4N54Dcy/DotNet8.html

POWER POINT

http://www.4shared.com/file/tEfi7_24/DotNet2008Slides.html

ALL LINKS HERE

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/sharing.html

 
إن شاء الله كل جديد شروحات الدكتور عاطف سيتم رفعه
أسأل الله أن يرزق الدكتور عاطف من واسع علمه 
ويبارك لنا فيه ويرزقه عنا كل خير 


أرجو الردود بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
والدعاء للدكتور عاطف عراقى 

*​


----------



## هانى عصمت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وصحبه اجمعين 

بارك الله فيك فيك وفي الدكتور عاطف عراقي 

شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سأقوم بتنزيل الحلقات الأن, غير أنى أثق أنها أكثر من ممتازة , لكونها من تسجيلات أستاذنا المتميز الذى ندعو له عن ظاهر الغيب كثيرا, و أشكر أخينا المهندس محمود على تنبيهى لهذه المحاضرات , و جزاه الله عنا خيرا

محمود الصقار


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
جزاكم الله خير وجزى الله الدكتور عاطف خير الجزاء وبارك فيه

وهذا رابط لموضوع يحتوي بعض شروح الفيديو للبرمجة بال VB.net
 مكتبة شروح الvisual basic.net


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تم التثبيت فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بن دحمان (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## Mastermind_00 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الدكتور عاطف العراقي كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة فكم تعلمنا من هذا الرجل دون رؤيته


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الدكتور عاطف العراقي كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة فكم تعلمنا من هذا الرجل دون رؤيته




هذه صور استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقى بكرى 
الصورة من موقع جامعة الزقازيق 
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هانى عصمت قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​





خلوف العراقي قال:


> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وصحبه اجمعين
> 
> بارك الله فيك فيك وفي الدكتور عاطف عراقي
> 
> شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا





محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> سأقوم بتنزيل الحلقات الأن, غير أنى أثق أنها أكثر من ممتازة , لكونها من تسجيلات أستاذنا المتميز الذى ندعو له عن ظاهر الغيب كثيرا, و أشكر أخينا المهندس محمود على تنبيهى لهذه المحاضرات , و جزاه الله عنا خيرا
> 
> محمود الصقار





خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد
> جزاكم الله خير وجزى الله الدكتور عاطف خير الجزاء وبارك فيه
> 
> ...





سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم التثبيت فى هذا الرابط
> 
> *مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(
> 
> ...





بن دحمان قال:


> thankssssssssssss





mastermind_00 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الدكتور عاطف العراقي كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة فكم تعلمنا من هذا الرجل دون رؤيته



جزاكم الله كل خير
ونفعنا الله بنا وبكم


----------



## engabogabr (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا . اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد . وربنا يبارك في استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقي ..


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء إعادة تحميل الملف الأول مرة اخرى لانه ممكن يكون انتهى صلاحية الرابط وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي النبي الكريم و جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين و اله و صحبه اجمعين
بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف و جزاه كل خير ووسع عليه من علمه و فضله*
*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## دار التصميم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبارك في استاذنا الفاضل د- عاطف عراقي


----------



## almohandesw (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يزيدكم من علمه و ينفع بكم الامة الاسلامية 
و يجعل هذه الاعمال سببا في دخولكم الجنه


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 نوفمبر 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا . اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد . وربنا يبارك في استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقي ..





مصطفى المعاصرى قال:


> الرجاء إعادة تحميل الملف الأول مرة اخرى لانه ممكن يكون انتهى صلاحية الرابط وشكرا جزيلا


جارى الرفع من جديد



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> *اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي النبي الكريم و جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين و اله و صحبه اجمعين
> بارك الله في الدكتور عاطف و جزاه كل خير ووسع عليه من علمه و فضله*
> *جزاكم الله خيرا*​





دار التصميم قال:


> بارك الله فيك وبارك في استاذنا الفاضل د- عاطف عراقي





almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يزيدكم من علمه و ينفع بكم الامة الاسلامية
> و يجعل هذه الاعمال سببا في دخولكم الجنه



جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مصطفى المعاصرى قال:


> الرجاء إعادة تحميل الملف الأول مرة اخرى لانه ممكن يكون انتهى صلاحية الرابط وشكرا جزيلا



رابط جديد للمحاضرة الأولى

http://www.mediafire.com/?u6igmkif82mo91g


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله يارب صلى وسلم ذد وبارك على سيدنا محمد
نشكر الاخ الكريم وجزاه الله خيرا عنا 
والشكر كل الشكر الى استاذنا الدكتور عاطف عراقى بكرى الذى ظل يعلمنا بعلمة واخلاقه واتمنى من الله مزيد الصحة والتقدم فى العلم لاستاذنا الكريم وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتة وارجو عمل قسم خاص لاستاذنا بالمنتدى تكريما له 
م \ مجدى ابو بكر شرف الدين


----------



## kazali016 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم واحسن اليكم الف شكر شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## A7med Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس محمود
جارى التحميل


----------



## ST.ENG (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عمروالنجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

طالما الدكتور عاطف اللى شرح يبقى الشرح جامد جدا ربنا يجازيه كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر الكتور عاطف علي المجهود العظيم فانا احد طلاب واحبه كثيرا


----------



## eng md (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الدكتور عاطف العراقي كل الخير في الدنيا والاخرة فكم تعلمنا من هذا الرجل دون رؤيته*​


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و جاري التنزيل


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وفى الدكتور عاطف


----------



## ahmed arfa (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fattahmine (28 فبراير 2011)

many thankxx brothers great post


----------



## sayed elabbady (13 أبريل 2011)

الصلاة والسلام على افضل خلق الله


----------



## ahmed43535 (31 يناير 2012)

والله بجد الدكتور عاطف العراقى من افضل الدكاترة اللى واحد ممكن يقابلهم ف حياته ومحترم جدا


----------



## صميم الزرفي (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بكم على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## ||refoo|| (9 فبراير 2012)

جزى الدكتور عاطف كل خير 
شكرااااااااا جزيلااااا


----------



## quty (10 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا لاستاذنا الدكتور عاطف واتمني من اي اخ في المنتدي ان يدلني علي كيفية تنزيل برنامج فيجوال بيزك دوت نت 2008 وشكرا مقدما للجميع


----------



## نجانجا (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجز الدكتور كل خير


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووور جداااااا وجزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## mohamed.elhussiny (17 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجزا الدكتور عاطف العراقي كل الخير


----------



## ||refoo|| (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزى الدكتور عاطف كل خير وزاده الله وبارك له في علمه


----------



## shomu (28 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا الشرح الوافي في ميزان حسنات الدكتور عاطف ويبارك لنا فيه ويرزقه عنا كل خير ، حقيقة انا استفدت كثير من هذا الشرح السلس والوافي ولو امكن يا باشمهندس محمود ان ترفع لنا شرح للدكتور عاطف للتعامل مع قواعد البيانات داخل الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت او مثال مفتوح المصدر يشرح التعديل والاضافة والحذف والبحث في قواعد البيانات داخل الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت .
ودمتم ذخراً للعلم والمعرفة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ,,


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 سبتمبر 2012)

shomu قال:


> أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا الشرح الوافي في ميزان حسنات الدكتور عاطف ويبارك لنا فيه ويرزقه عنا كل خير ، حقيقة انا استفدت كثير من هذا الشرح السلس والوافي ولو امكن يا باشمهندس محمود ان ترفع لنا شرح للدكتور عاطف للتعامل مع قواعد البيانات داخل الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت او مثال مفتوح المصدر يشرح التعديل والاضافة والحذف والبحث في قواعد البيانات داخل الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت .
> ودمتم ذخراً للعلم والمعرفة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ,,



تطبيقـات الفيجوال بيسيك على برنامج بوربوينت إعـداد الدكتور عـاطـف عـراقـى


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264692.html


----------



## shomu (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> تطبيقـات الفيجوال بيسيك على برنامج بوربوينت إعـداد الدكتور عـاطـف عـراقـى
> 
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264692.html



جزاك الله خيراً باشمهندس محمود ,, لكن انا عاوز شرح للتعامل مع قواعد البيانات داخل الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت حتى لو كانت ليست من اعداد الدكتور عاطف المهم حاجة تكون لي كبداية عن كيفية التعامل مع قواعد البيانات .. 
لكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد واكد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اجمل ما فى الموضوع ان دكتور عاطف العراقى هو دكتور بقسم مدنى جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## ||refoo|| (15 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير وجزى الدكتور عاطف كل خير وزاد من علمه


----------



## engkhaled20 (4 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## محمد سيد عبدالعزيز (20 يناير 2013)

*اللهم زد الدكتور عاطف علماً ونور علي نور وعلماً علي علم ويارب اجمعنا به في جنتك ودار مقامتك " عندي طلب يا دكتور بعد ما حضرتك وصلتنا لحد طريق الاحتراف في الفيجوال بيسك دوت نت يارت تكمل معانا المشوار ب تطبيق الويب ولو في تكمله للويندوز ياريت تكملهلنا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء "*​


----------



## محمد سيد عبدالعزيز (20 يناير 2013)

" اشهد الله اني احبك فيه ويجمعنا بهذا الحب في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله "


----------



## محمد سيد عبدالعزيز (20 يناير 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق 87398
" اشهد الله اني احبك فيه ويجمعنا بهذا الحب في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله "


----------



## bboumediene (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير د عراقي


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------

